
Parcel v1.5.0 Released: Source Maps, WebAssembly, Rust, and More - isaacaggrey
https://medium.com/@devongovett/parcel-v1-5-0-released-source-maps-webassembly-rust-and-more-3a6385e43b95
======
albertgao
It's not zero config that impress me but the overall performance. Seems much
more quicker than webpack when you have a big project.

